# Transitioning to a soft food diet.



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Our old man Sullivan (about four-ish years old) seems to be having a harder time eating his kibble. I had been finding kibble all over his home, and it turned out he was eating less of it. He lost a few grams, and we brought him to the vet, who said he was a fit as a fiddle. I watched him one night, and quickly saw the problem, he would chew his food, and then just spit it out somewhere on the floor COMPLETELY whole. (I added a bit of RC Kitten to put the weight back on him). For now, I've been crushing up his kibble, and he's gained back his weight, and has been keeping it. 

I am pretty sure I will need to switch him over to a soft food blend shortly. I was planning on using the recipe in the sticky "Vern's Bodega Blend". 

Are there any steps I should take to transition him to a soft food diet, or should i just slowing introduce it as if I was switching kibbles?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Transitioning to a soft fod diet.*

I have a resue girl who is over 4 years old now, and she's on a completely soft food diet as she has lost most of her quills. I feed her regular cat kibble that I feed the rest of my gang, but I soften it in water. She's been doing great on it, gained weight, and regrew most of the quills she had lost from malnutrion before being rescued. I also feed her Gerber baby turkey sticks, chopped up and mixed with baby food such as sweet potatoes or fruit...she loves it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Transitioning to a soft fod diet.*

All my oldies get regular kibble softened with water. As with any wet food, it tends to go bad quickly so should be replaced morning and evening.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

He's been eating kibble softened by water for a few days now. He has been eating a bit more, and is visibly having an easier time. It's made a huge difference


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

thats wonderful to hear


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, I'm glad my little old man is having an easier time. I think we are going to stick with the kibble softened with water, and try Vern's blend as a treat.


----------

